
High Yield Farming Costs the Environment Less Than Previously Thought - atlasunshrugged
https://www.cser.ac.uk/news/high-yield-farming-paper/
======
atlasunshrugged
"New findings suggest that more intensive agriculture might be the “least bad”
option for feeding the world while saving its species – provided use of such
“land-efficient” systems prevents further conversion of wilderness to
farmland."

